

Ask HN: Any good free SEO website analyzer? - PopaL

Hi,<p>I wonder if there is any good (ideally free) SEO service for analyzing a static website.
======
ig1
Google Webmaster Tools

~~~
dholowiski
Yes, this is absolutely essential.

~~~
PopaL
Thanks, I already use Webmasters Tools. Apparently I have no critical issue
and nothing to report in the Optimization tab.

